# shared vs dedicated dsl



## Baber Kamal (Nov 12, 2007)

I wana know the diff btwn shared and dedicated dsl. Is the dedicated dsl provided on same telephone lines or some dedicated line is used?
Suppose i've a 1Mbps shared dsl connection then i wanna know that whether or not my 1Mbps connection is being divided among other users or will i get the full 1Mbps bandwidth?
Thanx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I never heard of "shared" DSL.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you will never get the full connection speed. It depends upon how far you are away from the phone companies substation. The further you are, the slower its going to get. 

as far as being divided between other users - nope, thats only with cable internet.


----------



## dirtyvu (Apr 30, 2009)

sobeit said:


> you will never get the full connection speed. It depends upon how far you are away from the phone companies substation. The further you are, the slower its going to get.
> 
> as far as being divided between other users - nope, thats only with cable internet.


That's not what he's asking about.

A shared DSL line is the typical DSL that many people have where you have to have had a land phone line in order to have the DSL service. e.g., Yahoo DSL plus AT&T phone line. It's "shared" because the DSL service is piggybacking on top of your existing phone system.

A dedicated DSL line does not require you to have the land line service. It's included in the package. This is the cheaper way to go if you can do it for a new business because you can sign up the dedicated DSL line for the internet and then get a VOIP setup for the phone and fax part.

Much better than getting a local phone line, DSL, dedicated fax line and/or VOIP for free long distance calling.


----------



## dirtyvu (Apr 30, 2009)

Baber Kamal said:


> I wana know the diff btwn shared and dedicated dsl. Is the dedicated dsl provided on same telephone lines or some dedicated line is used?
> Suppose i've a 1Mbps shared dsl connection then i wanna know that whether or not my 1Mbps connection is being divided among other users or will i get the full 1Mbps bandwidth?
> Thanx


i listed the difference between shared and dedicated DSL (whether you have to have a local land line or not have one).

in terms of the service itself, there is no difference. you have to share the connection within your business or account, but you do not share with people outside your business like you would with something like cable broadband.

if you have a 1Mbps DSL connection, that whole office or home is sharing that. so if your employee is downloading something, everyone in the office will feel the effects. and if you're doing VOIP, getting faxes, doing billing, etc. all over that DSL connection, you will want higher speeds or else things will happen like dropped segments during voice conversations when a fax and multiple downloads/uploads are happening simultaneously.


----------



## RUDRAN (Jun 9, 2009)

A shared DSL line say 1Mbps (1:2 or 1:4) is shared betwen 2/4 user according to the ratio mentioned. for a 1Mbps 1:2 line minimum/guaranteed bandwidth available to you will be 512 Kbps and when the other user is not using his quota of 512 tht bandwidth will be shared to you and your Max BW will be upto 1 Mbps. similarly for a 1:4 line min bandwidth will be 256 and Max Bandwidth will be upto 1Mbps.

A Dedicated 1 Mbps line is always denoted as a 1:1 line..

Generally the DSL technology uses Shared bandwidth only.

In India a dedicated bandwidth is always 10-15 costlier than a shared bandwidth. 
For Eg if a 512 Kbps 1:4 costs Rs.1500/month a dedicated 512 Kbps would cost u Rs. 20K-22K/month..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Obviously, the concept of a "shared DSL" is something that we don't run across in the US, I never heard of it before. :smile:


----------



## man22hog (May 28, 2009)

The word "Shared" is too broad. Anyway, phone with internet and internet without phone (stand alone dsl) is the same, you'll get 1mbps no matter what. unless there's a bad weather, outside problem or dslam problem.

You'll notice the difference if you're on DSL/Cable Internet. In DSL you'll get 1mbps because it's dedicated but in Cable, the more user the slower the connection you'll get.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

On fiber I get 20mbit connections all day and all night. :grin:


----------



## Jamulisprime (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't know about DSL in other areas, but where I am at it sucks. I have verizon DSL, and on a good day I can hit my speed cap, its rare when that happens. This is because there are 85 users on our server at the verizon building in my town. This means, that when my buddy downloads at his house, 2 miles away, I see the effects here. Its going on 3 years now, and verizon refuses to fix the problem. It's either this crap dsl, or crap dial-up. Like for instance, I haven't been able to even surf the web in the last two day.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Pretty much the same results here, day or night.


----------



## hulettk (Feb 12, 2007)

*Residential DSL* is primarily *over-subscribed*.

Therefore, while the link between you and your ISP may be _*dedicated*_, the available backhaul bandwidth (the pool of bandwidth that services their Residential DSL customer base) is *shared* among a high number of customers that would prevent you from ever achieving true *dedicated *bandwidth - aside from perhaps their lowest 'guaranteed speed' - that is if they stay true to their predetermined customer/bandwidth ratio.

So if they _*guarantee*_ a bandwidth of 768Kbps to 1.5Mbps, then the only 'dedicated' speed might be the 768Kbps.

Apparently *Business DSL* is a 1:1 ratio, thus they can claim dedicated bandwidth.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

This is a old thread and will be closed


----------

